# looking for advice in Nerja.



## sticks123 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi there everyone.
Im looking for any information on an area in Nerja where they hold the tuesday and sunday markets. 
We ave recently viewed a few houses up there as we are looking to relocate with our young family. 
Although we know Nerja quite well, we don't know much about this area at all.
If anyone has first hand experience of the area or knows anyone who does, we would love to hear from you.
Many Thanks in advance.
Vicky.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

The only occasions I've been to that area is to attend the markets, I found parking difficult to find,as it was very busy.I guess the markets would also impact on resdents parking. I think there are some areas with gated access for residents parking only.


----------



## Here&There (Sep 23, 2017)

We lived in that area for six months and it did get very congested with traffic when the markets were on which did have an impact if having friends over for lunch, you had to avoid Tuesday and Sunday. The Sunday market is more of a boot sale.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The Sunday market is advertised as a flea market or car boot sale. It is true that the area becomes very congested when the markets are on. You might consider Capistrano a bit east of there which is quieter but still within easy reach of everything including local busses. If you could provide us with a few more details about your family and why Nerja we could offer more advice...


----------

